# Help needed for newbie with a DeLonghi EC330.s Re ESE pods



## smifco (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi I have just bought a DeLonghi EC330 and have had no problems using ground coffee but cant seem to find any pods to fit it. I know it takes ESE pods but notice that none of the major supermarkets have any with the ESE logo on the boxes. Which can I use in this machine please, also if I order online what size ? 44mm or 66mm ? I read online that Lidl do some cheap pods but having bought these I find they dont fit, they are similar to mini milk type cartons that you get in hotels and I believe ESE are more like T bags ? If anyone can put me on the right track I would be very grateful.

Thanks in advance

Smifco


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not really big users of pods on here, however a very quick search turns up a few on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ese+pods


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try here...

http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk/?gclid=Cj0KEQiAwaqkBRDHx6rzxMqAobgBEiQAxJazJ9wSD4fFEsHwyH6n2Guz6yZPa_Zdtd6_QaeH_wFOCEEaAlgq8P8HAQ


----------

